# Streaming from PC to Instagram remotely possible?



## Mark7805 (Apr 19, 2017)

Title says it all. I like the idea of Instagram as a streaming platform and I know you folk are the ones I should ask. 

As far as I'm aware Instagram doesn't have any sort of streamkey but I'm not an expert whatsoever on this.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 19, 2017)

Instagram is owned by Facebook, once I become BFF with Mark Zuckerberg I'll ask him to give us another streaming platform ... 

... done! (that was quick) ... https://live.fb.com/stream/


----------



## Mark7805 (Apr 19, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> Instagram is owned by Facebook, once I become BFF with Mark Zuckerberg I'll ask him to give us another streaming platform ...
> 
> ... done! (that was quick) ... https://live.fb.com/stream/


ewwww


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 20, 2017)

Mark7805 said:


> ewwww


Completely understandable, I made the similar sound while typing the first part of the response


----------



## sagibraitner (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes it is.
If you're not an expert - the easiest way is to use Loola.TV.
You can stream directly from your browser (PC/Mobile) to Instagram and more social platforms, even simultaneously.
Enjoy!


----------



## Mark7805 (Sep 23, 2018)

sagibraitner said:


> Yes it is.
> If you're not an expert - the easiest way is to use Loola.TV.
> You can stream directly from your browser (PC/Mobile) to Instagram and more social platforms, even simultaneously.
> Enjoy!


Thank you.

I do believe I'm an expert(jk lol), but at the time of the post, I obviously was having some issues visualizing the transcode.


----------



## Mark7805 (May 7, 2019)

***bump***

There's also this now too - for anyone ever wondering the same









 -- https://github.com/JRoy/InstagramLive-PHP


----------



## Sirik (Aug 13, 2019)

Mark7805 said:


> Title says it all. I like the idea of Instagram as a streaming platform and I know you folk are the ones I should ask.
> 
> As far as I'm aware Instagram doesn't have any sort of streamkey but I'm not an expert whatsoever on this.


Instagram doesn't have any streaming service to stream from pc but there other apps designed for this purpose. Yellowduck for example. The website link ends with .tv


----------

